# whelping box plans ?



## Buckhunter (Nov 8, 2008)

I'm getting ready to build a whelping box. Does anyone have a good plan for a home built box ? 

I'm thinking 48" x 48" will be big enough for a GSD ........ agreed ?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

This thread had some good info and pics.
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/breeding-general/105280-whelping-box-help.html


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

between teh time and teh materials - adn the fact that then you have a big wooden box taking up room!!! Loot at the DuraWhelp boxes - they are easy to set up, clean and store - and the dimensions are on their website 

Lee


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I have a jonart and love it. But yes and no about 48x48 inches. For whelping and up to about three weeks, the size is good for a normal GSD litter, after that, they will need more room. Mine usually have more room in the house by x-pens and baby gates, and more room out of the house by a doggy door to a kennel, and a play yard. 

I will show some pictures, Jenna's litter of ten.

Outside kennel available from the inside whelping area:









Play yard for when we are out front with them:









They need their space, and Momma will need a way out:









The box -- getting a bit crowded:









The box with plenty of room:









Hard to see, but I just removed the door panels and let them have that part of the room and the doggy door to the outside as they got bigger:









And then when I was kind of training them to use the outside for pottying, I pushed the box up to the doggy door which gave them less space inside and encouraged them to do their business outside (Jenna's second litter):


----------



## smdaigle (Mar 14, 2008)

Off topic I know but those little pups are adorable - especially the ones in the last picture with the T-P ears.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Mine is 48X48 and the front has hinges on it and also is easy to remove. Then I enlarge their area with my x-pen.

Chris' husband built a really nice whelping box/area. Hopefully she will see this thread and post photos.


----------



## GSD_Xander (Nov 27, 2010)

Oh Selzer the pics of the pups!! SO CUTE! The tee-pee ears are just too cute.


----------

